# Luxating Patella



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with a luxating patella in their dog? My female bull terrier has dislocated hers twice in 7 months time, both times she was playing pretty hard with another dog. We've started doing water therapy in hopes to build up her muscle and ligaments, and ultimately not having to have the patella surgery! Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi, Whiteleo! It's me again haha! Desi also has luxating patellas in both his back legs. He's always had them. The vet always tells me, "He might need surgery one of these days". Sigh...anyway, he is doing okay. He's 6 years old now. He does get a glucosamine/chondroitin/msm supplement every day. I bought steps to get up to the bed, but he refuses to use them. He still jumps up on the bed when he thinks I'm taking too long in lifting him up there lol. Sometimes, he will use the steps coming off the bed, but not often. I do worry about him. He doesn't get much exercise outside of the house, but he sure can play with Lucy when he wants to. They run and wrestle all the time. I try to feed the highest quality food and he gets groomed once a month by our groomer. When/if the time comes and he needs surgery, okay, but he's doing fine as he is right now.


----------

